# Hopping surface Insect



## jemaasjr (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a planted aquarium with a lot of surface plants. It has some tiny animals living in it. They are only noticeable when the plants are disturbed. They are brown and so small (really tiny) that no detail can be made out. When flushed out of the plants they float on the surface and hop around with surprising energy. Does anybody have any idea what his is?

John


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Google springtails. I had them but they were more grey than brown. If that's what you have they are harmless. They are sometimes used as fish food and it is considered a plus that they will live on the water surface until eaten.


----------



## jemaasjr (Oct 25, 2010)

>>Google springtails... Thanks for the input. It sure seems like they are springtails. I have a lot of floating plants and at least three fry that are doing way better than I would expect given that I have made no special effort in their care. Apparently they have a side menu.


----------

